# Life



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

... can be short.

Just found out that a friend of mine has died of Cystic Fibrosis aged 28.

So if you're pondering about whether to buy that new car, go on that trip of a lifetime, tell that girl/guy that you fancy them or whatever you keep putting off - do it today.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

So sorry to hear about your friend. There's nothing like the realisation that we are not immortal afterall. We really can be here one day and gone the next.
Reminded me of this day.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ie&start=0

That was 4 years ago! I reassessed my own life after that and decided that life really is too short to waste on relationships you don't want to be in.

Four weeks after that post I left my husband! 
And it was the right decision to make


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Seems like lots of people have moved on since then Lisa.

I'm really glad you and Tim are happy - be nice to catch up sometime, can't believe it's been 2 years since I have seen you both. I have happy memories of you kicking our asses at golf on the X-BOX 

Mart.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Seems like lots of people have moved on since then Lisa.
> 
> I'm really glad you and Tim are happy - be nice to catch up sometime, can't believe it's been 2 years since I have seen you both. I have happy memories of you kicking our asses at golf on the X-BOX
> 
> Mart.


Me playing Xbox and I was good at it? Blimey! 
It's because I really don't know what I'm doing (which why it is even more annoying if I win!)

Has it been 2 years? The last time was the track day at CC I think, is that really 2 years ago?

You've probably heard that we are finally moving in together, Tim's letting his house out to a bunch of students and mine is on the market.

So you have to come to and visit us at "our" house! We should be in by September, plenty of room for visitors and you're always welcome


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I think even at my age and experiences I still struggle to understand life and today is a very stark reminder of this. On this day 3 years ago my daughter's partner of 5 years died in a car crash. It was exactly seven in the morning at start of what should have been a beautiful day when he crashed into a tree in a country lane on his way to work as a landscape gardener. Looking back it is amazing how the direction of our lives has changed since this event, so good and some bad. My daughter I think is now as you might say 'back to normal' and I have a wonderful grandson. I often wonder where we would be today if the accident had not happened. Life as I say is sometimes difficult to understand.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Life sucks sometimes, sorry to hear that news.  I've been home now about 2 months and been pretty busy with college and the new job, so yesterday I decided to go and visit my Godmum(always referred to as Aunty), she took me to see Liverpool when I was about 7 or 8 for the first time and was always there when I was playing football myself. Anyway, I went round yesterday teatime to say hello and find out how her sister was doing(not being well, in and out of hospital). "Hows Cath"? being my first question, "She isn't, she died last night", she replied. 
In my previous incarnation, I've had to deal with death and suffering too many times to mention, so imagine how I felt when she told me, she thought I'd come round 'cos I'd been told Cath had passed away. If ever there was a Cluseau like bumbling fool , it was me yesterday evening.
Anyway, she was 66 and they still don't know what killed her. To go back to the original post, don't ever wait to tell someone how you feel or put off something you've always wanted to do.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news Mart! Hope we all reflect and realise life is too short, difficult to realise until something happens I know.

I have only had to deal with one death in my life so far and that was my Gran on valentine's day this year, it was hard and I still fill up when thinking about her now as she was so special, but life goes on as they say, take care.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Seems like lots of people have moved on since then Lisa.
> 
> I'm really glad you and Tim are happy - be nice to catch up sometime, can't believe it's been 2 years since I have seen you both. I have happy memories of you kicking our asses at golf on the X-BOX
> 
> Mart.


It has NEVER been 2 years! God! Actually it can't be. The Xbox 360 is only 18 months old 

It really would be good to catch up. Lisa and I have a busy couple of months ahead as you can imagine, but will have to organise a house warming party, and of course you, Clarkson, Judith and even the likes of Powell are warmly welcome.

Neither Lisa nor I have had a weekend without travelling for the last God knows how many years, which has made keeping any social life impossible, but all that changes very very shortly, and we can't wait.

Big sympathies regarding your friend. It does make you realise we're none of us immortal. I do try to live life to the full, and don't want to grow old with any regrets, so I know exactly what you mean about buying new cars, going on trips and telling your gf you love her.

I tell her I love her FAR more than she tells me... :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Very sad,

A work colleague of mine died after a freak accident at the start of the year, he had quit the rat race 6 months earlier and emmigrated to Canada with his young family starting a new life , I went to the memorial service 2 months ago and it was the most awful day of my life.

Its strange thing to say on the internet but i am truly sorry for your loss

Tony


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Cheers guys, thanks for all the messages.

Tom was a top guy, funny, intelligent, a major hit with the ladies - he drove a replica 365 Speedster that I was _SO_ jealous of. He'd just set up his own business and all the signs were he was going to become very wealthy too.

He might have only lived till he was 28, but damn that guy packed in a lot of experiences.

Mart.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

CF is ruthless as it is inherited in the genes and there is no cure.

Sorry to hear of your loss. I was reminded by Lisa's old thread of some 'absent friends of mine', and of an ex-wife, and of generally unpredictable turns of subsequent events. All positive now.

But life is for the living. So no point in holding back too much Martin.

Plenty of big life changes around here...



Tim and Lisa shacking up!  Well now. That's a real shift in relationship dynamics and brings many challenges. I wondered why Tim had taken an interest in our curtains...

Not entirely unpredictable tho, so best wishes as you all learn to live together.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well I think we both know what we're letting ourselves in for, he knows my bad habits and I've seen all his.

To be successful in the delicate art of "living together" is knowing when to say something... and more importantly when not to.

eg. "have you finished in the fridge? Shall I shut the door?" When of course, you could just shut it without commenting. He's still working on that one :wink:

And he NEVER makes the bed.

He does do lots of lovely things though and is always saying " Can I get you anything?" and " Are you ok?" and " I love you".
And besides, I make the beds better anyway 

My boys love him too. He's fair, intelligent, witty, funny, wonderful for cuddle and simply a great Dad to them. They are looking forward to it as much as we are.

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Well I think we both know what we're letting ourselves in for, he knows my bad habits and I've seen all his.
> 
> To be successful in the delicate art of "living together" is knowing when to say something... and more importantly when not to.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhh sweet. 

I know from experience that it can take a while and also try the patience of Saints. But is ultimately rewarding.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Is this the same Jampott that I met on Wednesday night..??? :wink:

Seriously, good luck to both of you and my best wishes for your future.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> Is this the same Jampott that I met on Wednesday night..??? :wink:
> 
> Seriously, good luck to both of you and my best wishes for your future.





> He's fair, intelligent, witty, funny, wonderful for cuddle


Durrrrr. What are you trying to say?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I should also point out, when you live alone, there's far better ways to spend your time than making the bed.

You only mess it up again 12 hours later... seems like totally wasted effort to me. Cleaning lady does it once per week.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"Pitter patter." ?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

garyc said:


> "Pitter patter." ?


Is it raining in Bristol :?:  Or do you mean [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Mart.

Life has a very odd way of throwing these things at you, but as they say "every cloud" & you'll have some great memories.

As for a get together, i spoke with Tim about this on Wednesday so we have to do something soon & i guess we can wait until the house warming in September.

Best wishes Mart & good luck to Lisa & Tim.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Well I think we both know what we're letting ourselves in for, he knows my bad habits and I've seen all his.


You care to enlighten us all Lisa? :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I should also point out, when you live alone, there's far better ways to spend your time than making the bed.
> 
> You only mess it up again 12 hours later... seems like totally wasted effort to me.


Yep, have to agree with that


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > "Pitter patter." ?
> ...


Ah goo goo ga ga. :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Two of my school friends died before they reached 30.
The first, at 25, made my mind up about buying my first TT.

Life IS too short, and it's not a practice, it's the real thing.
Whatever you want to do, do it NOW.

Rogue


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Life IS too short, and it's not a practice, it's the real thing.
> Whatever you want to do, do it NOW.


Can't agree more! My house sold, phope's is on the market and we are getting frustrated hunting for a new pad :? ............. why wait??? but then again, I have NO patience :!:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Can't agree more! phope is on the market and we are getting frustrated ............. why wait??? but then again, I have NO patience :!:
> 
> Hev x


        :wink: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Can't agree more! phope is on the market and we are getting frustrated ............. why wait??? but then again, I have NO patience :!:
> ...












:lol:

Hev x :-* :-* :-*


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I thought Phope was a female or should i just shut up


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> I thought Phope was a female or should i just shut up


one is,, one is not :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: similar sig names :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I should also point out, when you live alone, there's far better ways to spend your time than making the bed.
> ...


Yes it takes so long to make a bed.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Life IS too short, and it's not a practice, it's the real thing.
> ...


Yeah, especially when you're driving.  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> He does do lots of lovely things though and is always saying " Can I get you anything?" and " Are you ok?" and " I love you".
> And besides, I make the beds better anyway
> 
> My boys love him too. He's fair, intelligent, witty, funny, wonderful for cuddle and simply a great Dad to them. They are looking forward to it as much as we are.
> ...


----------

